# Working Lines VS Show Lines



## state31 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum and looking for opinions on whether a working line or show line German Shepherd would be right for me. I would primarily have the German Shepherd as a pet/ companion and am considering protection training courses. 

I am looking to get a German Shepherd in about a year, but am gathering as much information as possible right now to make a well-informed decision when the time comes. I would prefer the line that is healthier with a better structure. The show lines are giving me hesitation due to the sharper angulation they typically have. Any comments, insights, and opinions about the purpose of the shepherd and the health and structure of working and show lines German Shepherd are greatly appreciated.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Are you able to get to any competitions, shows or around to meet some breeders? That would be the best way to get a feel for the different lines.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Sounds like you're looking for a lower to medium drive dog which can be had with either lines from a knowledgeable breeder. Temperament, health and nerve are important. Protection training courses follow obedience training courses.


----------



## state31 (Jul 8, 2019)

Where can I find when competitions or shows are happening?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Search through the link for your area.
https://www.germanshepherddog.com/events-new/

If you post your general location others may offer up more suggestions.

Getting out and seeing the dogs work is a good idea, but also take a look at how they behave off the field. Some dogs can look good while working, but can be difficult to live with as a pet. There are significant differences between WL and showlines imop. We have both, I prefer WL's and my wife loves her west German showlines.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

OK. Are we talking American Show Lines or West German Show Lines? Also, West German Working Lines or Czech/DDR Working Lines? The best GSD I ever had was West German Show Lines. My American Show Lines (champion lines) is a hot mess, smart, beautiful but neurotic as **** with zero recall and no desire to please or protect . And the verdict is still out on my 1 yo that's a West German Show Lines/West German Working Lines cross but I think he's going to be a real keeper too. It all depends on what you are looking for in a GSD.


----------



## state31 (Jul 8, 2019)

West German Show lines and either West German Working Lines or Czech/DDR Working Lines. What is the main difference between West German and Czech/ DDR working lines?


----------

